# New Raw Squat PB



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Boom

180kg with only a belt, nice and deep was fairly easy too

Depending on how the next few weeks squatting go and how close i get to a raw 200kg i might open up with 180kg at the GBPF Unequipped British in september


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good going mate :gun_bandana:

Whats you stats?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good job mate , top lift


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

GymMad said:


> Good going mate :gun_bandana:
> 
> Whats you stats?


5'11, I complete in the U90kg class (both comps so far i've come in at dead on 87kg)

Weighing about 91.5kg today


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Good job mate , top lift


thanks

:beer:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well done impressive squatting there


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nicely done Harry, three reds is a nice milestone.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice going dude, good work, have to get together for a leg session at some point


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

nice one dude!!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

well done mate 

I was really happy when I got 180, four plates raw deep is good stuff 

How much do you squat equipped??


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> well done mate
> 
> I was really happy when I got 180, four plates raw deep is good stuff
> 
> How much do you squat equipped??


My best has been about 260kg

My equipped squats have gone to **** lately though, working in a new suit and its a lot tighter then previous ones and i'm struggling to get used to it, got stuck in the hole with 235kg today


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> My best has been about 260kg
> 
> My equipped squats have gone to **** lately though, working in a new suit and its a lot tighter then previous ones and i'm struggling to get used to it, got stuck in the hole with 235kg today


Fair play mate great stuff 

Surely your raw squat will come on quick if you can squat the equipped, 200 in no time at all


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

nice mate, how long you been powerlifting ?

are you natural or assisted. i love squatting and am at 140kg x 5 with just a belt nice and deep. im going to go for 150 on my next leg session hopefully get 3.

do you use knee wraps ? im thinking of getting some to protect knees


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> Fair play mate great stuff
> 
> Surely your raw squat will come on quick if you can squat the equipped, 200 in no time at all


Aye i never really worked raw squat much as i'm normally an equipped lifter, but decided to do the SW unequipped a few weeks ago as i ****ed up the SW equipped, and as i qualified for the unequipped british i figured i might aswell give it a go. i'll aim to do 200kg at the british


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> nice mate, how long you been powerlifting ?
> 
> are you natural or assisted. i love squatting and am at 140kg x 5 with just a belt nice and deep. im going to go for 150 on my next leg session hopefully get 3.
> 
> do you use knee wraps ? im thinking of getting some to protect knees


I'm clean mate, i compete in a tested fed so dont do any gear

yeah i use kneee wraps on my heavy sets (currently anything after 180, though will do 185 raw next week)

I use titan thp's, the old style ones, i get a massive carry over from them

Have been powerlifting since last october i think, was a bodybuilder before then, started training properly maybe 2 and a half years ago after not training for years


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> I'm clean mate, i compete in a tested fed so dont do any gear
> 
> yeah i use kneee wraps on my heavy sets (currently anything after 180, though will do 185 raw next week)
> 
> ...


thats good lifting for a natural, (i am also natural)

do you think the wraps aid in adding weight and form or just help support the knees.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> thats good lifting for a natural, (i am also natural)
> 
> do you think the wraps aid in adding weight and form or just help support the knees.


Carry over is basically the extra weight you get out of the equipment

Proper knee wraps done tightly can add a lot of weight to your lift

Personally i can get upto 70kg from my knee wraps


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

an extra 70kg is a lot from some knee wraps. could you reccomed some please as i dont know much about them. reps coming your way !!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Virtually everyone in my powerlifting club uses titan thp's, personally i prefer the old style ones over the new ones, but dont know if you can get them anymore


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Metal Black are also good wraps. The tighter the better.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for that reps given :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

As a few people have asked how i do my knee wraps i'll get one my club members to video me wrapping my knees on friday

Alternativly if any of you are traing at iron worx in swindon on friday evening i can show you lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice lifting mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

dmcc said:


> Metal Black are also good wraps. The tighter the better.


I use these. Only loosely, I only get 4 wraps out of them loose and they provide a noticeable amount of assistance.

I just sprial them up normally, when i want them tight i use a 'Cross' Which is the norm with the guys i train with.

Nice lifting Harry. 70kg out of wraps is alot though mate. Raw strength has to be there if your getting 70kg out of wraps.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i still have the old THPs 3 stripes too <3

where is your weakest part of the lift, if you get so much off the wraps im guessing its towards the top of the transition?

how do you wrap BTW? do you x-over above and below the kneecap, or straight wrapping?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

big pete said:


> i still have the old THPs 3 stripes too <3
> 
> where is your weakest part of the lift, if you get so much off the wraps im guessing its towards the top of the transition?
> 
> how do you wrap BTW? do you x-over above and below the kneecap, or straight wrapping?


Generally its towards the top i'm weakest, though i'm working in a new tight squat suit and its getting me stuck in the whole lol

I criss cross all the way down from start of wrap to end


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Harry Sacks said:



> Generally its towards the top i'm weakest, though i'm working in a new tight squat suit and its getting me stuck in the whole lol
> 
> I criss cross all the way down from start of wrap to end


well, if its the top of the lift i have some chains going spare if you want them. 12.5kg per chain. i got em made specifically to help on the top of all 3 lifts

criss crossing is by far superior. id easily get 40-50kg from wrapping up


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

big pete said:


> well, if its the top of the lift i have some chains going spare if you want them. 12.5kg per chain. i got em made specifically to help on the top of all 3 lifts
> 
> criss crossing is by far superior. id easily get 40-50kg from wrapping up


I think one the guys in my club has just got a load of chains and bands, thanks anyway

Yeah i much prefer criss cross


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squat night tonight

Did a new raw pb of 185kg


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

great lift congrats


----------



## Hard&amp;Heavy! (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Been back in training (week 18!) after a couple of years lay off (Major Bicep injury). and Im working on getting my legs upto par with my upper body. Im five 8 tall, weigh 85KG and I RAW squatted (no belt / straps etc) 190KG. all the way down too.

Hopefully get to 200KG by end of the year? Was good to see some of the younger guys (im 41) faces! lol!

Keep Squatting!

Ian


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Nailed 190kg just a belt tonight, well on my way to an unequipped 200kg


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

Well in Bro...sick lifting...keep at it and 200kg will come before you know it.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Cheers mate

Yeah i'm not squatting next week as i have an equipped comp on the sunday

Will do 195 the week after and then attempt 200 at the british unequipped


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats nice work mate, what was your squat at before you began power lifting? Good luck getting the 200kg at the british! In unequipped comps do you have to be fully unequipped or are you allowed a belt?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats nice work mate, what was your squat at before you began power lifting? Good luck getting the 200kg at the british! In unequipped comps do you have to be fully unequipped or are you allowed a belt?


Cheers mate

You're allowed a belt and wrist wraps in the fed i compete in (GBPF)

Before powerlifting my squat was at around 180kg for 5 with loose knee wraps, in the last 4 weeks before i switched from bodybuilding to powerlifting i started doing a lot more singles and got up to about 200 with just loose knee wraps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> You're allowed a belt and wrist wraps in the fed i compete in (GBPF)
> 
> Before powerlifting my squat was at around 180kg for 5 with loose knee wraps, in the last 4 weeks before i switched from bodybuilding to powerlifting i started doing a lot more singles and got up to about 200 with just loose knee wraps


do you use both when you lift ? is there a need for wrist wraps case your only really trying to stabilize the bar, do you find it helps you?

looks like strength came easy for you  lol at the british you attempting the 200kg first?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> do you use both when you lift ? is there a need for wrist wraps case your only really trying to stabilize the bar, do you find it helps you?
> 
> looks like strength came easy for you  lol at the british you attempting the 200kg first?


i use a belt for anything over 160 at the moment, but next build up will prob go up to 180-190 before using a belt

i tend to use wrist wraps after about 180kg, but only because my my wrists start to hurt otherwise.

nah i'll prob open 180 - 190 - 200


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for the info mate 

i aint a PL im training for body building purposes but i like to be strong  lol

good plan, hope you nail the 200! what you aiming for in the equipped comp on sunday ?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Playing it pretty safe at the equipped comp.

I'm still struggling to get used to my new squat suit so gonna open 220-230-240 maybe.

Had to drop back to a looser bench shirt as again struggling to get used to new one (it is very very tight though, takes 2 people about 10 mins to put it on me! managed 160 in it but cant get the bar high enough on chest to be legal) so will go 130-140-150, and deadlift prob 200-210-220


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats nice work mate, what was your squat at before you began power lifting? Good luck getting the 200kg at the british! In unequipped comps do you have to be fully unequipped or are you allowed a belt?


Forgot to say that before i started powerlifting my raw squat (just belt) was ****e, i hadnt gone above 130kg without knee wraps, and untill recently i hadnt gone above 160 without knee wraps, it was only when i decided to do the SW unequipped a few weeks ago that i brought my raw squat up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Playing it pretty safe at the equipped comp.
> 
> I'm still struggling to get used to my new squat suit so gonna open 220-230-240 maybe.
> 
> Had to drop back to a looser bench shirt as again struggling to get used to new one (it is very very tight though, t*akes 2 people about 10 mins to put it on me*! managed 160 in it but cant get the bar high enough on chest to be legal) so will go 130-140-150, and deadlift prob 200-210-220


damn that must be tight :lol: good luck with the lifts! hope you can get them mate 



Harry Sacks said:


> Forgot to say that before i started powerlifting my raw squat (just belt) was ****e, i hadnt gone above 130kg without knee wraps, and untill recently i hadnt gone above 160 without knee wraps, it was only when i decided to do the SW unequipped a few weeks ago that i brought my raw squat up


ahh i see, so youve brought this squat up that far in just a couple of weeks? thats impressive mate


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> damn that must be tight :lol: good luck with the lifts! hope you can get them mate
> 
> Could do with a tighetr one tbh lol
> 
> ahh i see, so youve brought this squat up that far in just a couple of weeks? thats impressive mate


yeah its come up quite quickly, at the Sw unequipped i did 170, failed 180, so added 20kg in about 8 weeks i think?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats good mate, thats about 2.5kg each week well done! what would you like to get your raw squat at in the near future?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thats good mate, thats about 2.5kg each week well done! what would you like to get your raw squat at in the near future?


Aiming for 200kg at the british unequipped

i dont tend to do much unequipped normally but i guess maybe 250kg within the next year, i'm working on getting a 300kg equipped which i'm hoping to have within the next 6-8 months


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Aiming for 200kg at the british unequipped
> 
> i dont tend to do much unequipped normally but i guess maybe 250kg within the next year, i'm working on getting a 300kg equipped which i'm hoping to have within the next 6-8 months


ahh i suppose thats true since this is kind of a one off unequipped aint it ?

that would be good if you got that equipped in that time period mate best of luck with it


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ahh i suppose thats true since this is kind of a one off unequipped aint it ?
> 
> that would be good if you got that equipped in that time period mate best of luck with it


Yeah i decided to do the SW unequipped as a one off as i bombed at the SW equipped, wasnt attempting to qualify for the british but ended up getting an invite, so decided to do it.

A bigger raw squat will help my equipped squat anyway


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

big pete said:


> well, if its the top of the lift i have some chains going spare if you want them. 12.5kg per chain. i got em made specifically to help on the top of all 3 lifts
> 
> criss crossing is by far superior. id easily get 40-50kg from wrapping up


You still got these chains mate?

might be interested in having them off ya, what do you want for them?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

So i'm feeling pretty strong this week, and ****ed off that i had to miss the all englands on sunday

so decided that on friday i'm gonna go for 200kg, and at the british have my last attempt at 210, maybe 215 depending how i'm feeling and how first 2 attempts go


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Harry Sacks said:


> You still got these chains mate?
> 
> might be interested in having them off ya, what do you want for them?


yep, i still have them.

TBH, they would be going for free if you can collect or get close ( i could get as far as gloucester on a weekend)


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

big pete said:


> yep, i still have them.
> 
> TBH, they would be going for free if you can collect or get close ( i could get as far as gloucester on a weekend)


i dont drive yet unfortunly.

i can pay for delivery though? quick look on parcel to go suggests it should cost less then a tenner


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Boom
> 
> 180kg with only a belt, nice and deep was fairly easy too
> 
> Depending on how the next few weeks squatting go and how close i get to a raw 200kg i might open up with 180kg at the GBPF Unequipped British in september


well done buddy.

i dont know how you can advoid wraps on 180! i need them for anything above 140, i just genuinely feel my knees will pop out of place. especially my left one...had an arthroscopy on it in 2008 perhaps its psycological.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> well done buddy.
> 
> i dont know how you can advoid wraps on 180! i need them for anything above 140, i just genuinely feel my knees will pop out of place. especially my left one...had an arthroscopy on it in 2008 perhaps its psycological.


 Yet you can squat over 270kg ? :confused1:

Nicely done mate!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> well done buddy.
> 
> i dont know how you can advoid wraps on 180! i need them for anything above 140, i just genuinely feel my knees will pop out of place. especially my left one...had an arthroscopy on it in 2008 perhaps its psycological.


it took me ages to go above 140 without wraps, then about 3 months to go above 160, purely because i'd convinced myself my knee's would pop, once i got past that i've had no problems, last time i squatted i did 190 and everything felt fine could have done more, squatting tonight so might try 200


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Just got in from the gym

Wasnt feeling overly strong as i've not eaten much today but decided to give 200kg a go, manged it okay

NXoAzo_0WOw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Harry Sacks said:


> i dont drive yet unfortunly.
> 
> i can pay for delivery though? quick look on parcel to go suggests it should cost less then a tenner


sure, im easy


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice squatting dude


----------



## aj4 (Aug 16, 2010)

Excellent topic dude and congratulations on the PB. The old strength standard says you cannot consider yourself "strong" unless you can squat 400 lbs. A 180kg+ squat to depth is very good and a rare sight in most gyms unless it is a strongman or powerlifter's gym.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

good squatting, i managed a 180kg box squat last week with only a cheap belt on and i was well pleased, just wish my bench press was up to scratch.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

nice squatting what body weight are you?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> nice squatting what body weight are you?


I compete in the U90kg, currently around 95kg, at time of doing that 200kg squat I was about 91kg


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

even more impressive reps


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice squat mate, wanting to break 200kg myself, last week had PB of 175kg for 4reps using only a belt at 96kg


----------

